# Fix Your Car With Chop Stix and an Elastic Band



## newave (Sep 4, 2015)

And maybe a little duct tape on the side. !!


HA. HA. HA. I used to think that only the right part would do for the job. But now days parts are not even made for a lot of the older models. 

so I thought this POST would do for any ideas of where chewing gum or what ever would suit its purpose for the part or fix. 

I have a fix for the Timing Chain Rattle on the KA24E and KA24DE engine . in My 1990 Nissan Stanza.

The Hydraulic Tensioner beside the chain guide has a piston with a spring that wears out.
The repair is to buy a spacer for the end. 
Here's the good part. You can use anything that size that fits. like a pencil eraser. Or a putty that hardens to make a gap. Basically anything that will push the spring harder.

:nerd:


----------



## newave (Sep 4, 2015)

I also have a noisy valve lifter.
this thing was running with over 4 liters of oil ( obviously I took it out as soon as I bought it. )

I was hoping some body nice would help out a newby post. 

I think I can get my hands on a torque wrench. Is it needed?

from what I have read I might be able to refill the lifter with oil and put it back on with the proper clearance of 14:1
if its not broken that is.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, actually, the problem with the chain rattle is not that the spring loses tension or becomes worn, but that the oil channel to it gets sludge or debris in it and restricts the oil pressure. When replacing the timing chain, it is a good idea to remove the tensioner and oil filter and use brake or carb cleaner plus compressed air to blow clear the oil channel to the tensioner. I can see where installing a spacer would increase the spring tension and reduce the chain rattle, however, make sure there is not an oil port that exists in the tensioner face that contacts the timing chain otherwise it might cause a blockage in lubrication to the chain.
The hydraulic lifters, which are built into the rocker arms, are similar in that sludge or debris can build up and cause them to stick or not receive proper lubrication. The oil channel can get clogged going up to the cylinder head, so make sure the top end is getting lubricated. There have been a few people that have actually removed the rocker arms, removed the lifters, disassembled, cleaned and reassembled with success. From what I've heard, it is a very tedious job, especially if you are doing all of the lifters. The usual repair is to replace the rocker arms, which come with the new lifters installed. Parts are readily available for both the KA24E and KA24DE in the USA; I'm not sure how available they are where you live, however.


----------

